# Danged bees ordering Chinese again ...



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Sure looks like a fortune cookie to me:









10x, Edmund trinocular inspection microscope, Nikon D5100 with T-mount adapter and Edmund microscope adapter tube.


----------



## Jerry T Indiana (Apr 7, 2014)

And the fortune was "Those who swarm, must do it while it's warm"


----------

